# 52cm frames, whats ur inseam?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got a Caad 12 54 & its 1 cm taller in the seat tube then my Caad 10,wondering that I might be able to fit on a 52 better,my inseam is 31 & I'm 5'10",my standover has no clearance from the crotch to top tube in socks ,I have 4-5 in. of seattube showing,wondering if the 52 would be better, Cannondale measures C-C & it comes out to 56 & 57 C-T of Seat tube, any thoughts?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My inseam is 30". 52cm is my natural frame size but, of course, it's now a rare frame indeed that is measured the traditional way.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I can fit either a 50 or 52 in the new Cannondales and my inseam is 32" but my height is only about 5'9" or so.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

According to the Cannondale charts the 52 top tube length is very close,I guess Ill have to go to the bike store & sit on a 52


----------



## coopers (Aug 25, 2008)

Just replied to you in the other thread. 



vette said:


> What is the 2016 frame size & whats ur inseam?


It's a 52 cm. I'm 5' 7" with a 30" inseam. If you follow the seat tube up from the center of the crank to the top of the seat, that is set at 28".


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep my seats are set at the same 28" height ,just don't know how important standover & seat tube exposure plays into the fit.


----------



## TSW910 (Aug 8, 2012)

recently picked up a SuperSix and got a 52, I am 5'10 and inseam is about 30-31. The stand over height is definitely taller than most bikes I've ridden.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

31 inseam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

We are about the same ,I use a 110mm stem,lookin at getting a 52 now,cannondale frames run big for sure,so how is the fit TSW910 ?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

vette said:


> I just got a Caad 12 54 & its 1 cm taller in the seat tube then my Caad 10,wondering that I might be able to fit on a 52 better,my inseam is 31 & I'm 5'10",my standover has no clearance from the crotch to top tube in socks ,I have 4-5 in. of seattube showing,wondering if the 52 would be better, Cannondale measures C-C & it comes out to 56 & 57 C-T of Seat tube, any thoughts?


At 5'10" I think the top tube on a 52cm frame might be too short, and the stack too low. How much taller in the seat tube the CAAD 12 is vs. the CAAD 10 is sort of irrelevant because Cannondale seat tubes extend a considerable amount above the top tube. Better that Cannondale should specify their frame sizes to the center or to the top of the top tube, which WAS the standard method.

Worry about the crotch clearance WITH SHOES ON, because you're never going to ride the bike without shoes. I agree clearance is important for comfort and safety, but you have to be realistic.


----------



## TSW910 (Aug 8, 2012)

vette said:


> We are about the same ,I use a 110mm stem,lookin at getting a 52 now,cannondale frames run big for sure,so how is the fit TSW910 ?


The fit seems to be just fine compared to my other 54 sized bikes .. i was scared at first thinking it may be too small, but from just eye balling while riding, I have no problems with it.


----------

